# Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Março 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2018 às 00:10)

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 20:44)

Este padrão não entendo muito bem mas parece interessante. Se alguém souber explicar aprendia mais...


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Mar 2018 às 20:35)

Ainda há muito para chover até dia 12 de Março, tendo em conta o que já choveu:


----------



## Snifa (4 Mar 2018 às 10:30)

Bom dia,

intensa depressão prevista pelo GFS 6z, outros modelos também a vêm, mas um pouco mais a Norte:






Faz-me lembrar esta em 16/17 Fevereiro de 1986, que deu um temporal brutal aqui no Norte ( e não só), com rajadas acima dos 120 Km/h:


----------



## Orion (4 Mar 2018 às 16:05)

O regresso em força do anticiclone continua a ser adiado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2018 às 17:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2018 às 19:27)




----------



## Tonton (6 Mar 2018 às 00:28)

Será mesmo uma "bomba" destas aqui tão perto???


----------



## Maria Papoila (6 Mar 2018 às 09:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Como sabem não percebo muito da ciência mas ... a primeira imagem parece dos diabos! Podem comentar sff. É que só imagens para quem tem poucos conhecimentos é terrível.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2018 às 09:43)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Como sabem não percebo muito da ciência mas ... a primeira imagem parece dos diabos! Podem comentar sff. É que só imagens para quem tem poucos conhecimentos é terrível.


Olá! Os modelos estão a prever uma depressão bastante cavada para o próximo fim de semana. É um evento a seguir...


----------



## Orion (6 Mar 2018 às 10:32)

Este ciclone, que nos EUA foi designado por 'Tempestade de Inverno Riley', tem elevada probabilidade de ser (re)nomeado como 'Felix' pelo IPMA. 

O ciclone move-se muito devagar mas a partir de amanhã a travessia do Atlântico será feita com uma velocidade mais elevada.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Mar 2018 às 12:35)

Ciclogénese explosiva à espreita


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2018 às 13:44)




----------



## Trinity (6 Mar 2018 às 14:21)

Parece tempestade de mar das sérias, IPMA já fala de probabilidade entre 5 a 35% de ondas de 8 metros mas na imagem que puseram ontem parece mais. 
Poderá ser algo do nível de Hercules/2014 ?


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Mar 2018 às 19:40)

Os modelos estão de acordo: entre Sexta e Domingo, PT continental será afectado por uma *vigorosa depressão* a W/NW da PI. Ainda é um pouco cedo para determinar a sua trajectória e intensidade com muita exactidão, mas GFS e ECMWF estão muito similares, colocando o centro depressionário a passar muito perto da costa galega, com pressão entre *965/970 hPa*.






*Consequências:*
- Precipitação moderada a forte generalizada em todo o continente.
- Vento forte a muito forte no litoral e terras altas (50/70 km/h com rajadas entre 100/120 km/h)
- Ondulação muito forte para toda a costa ocidental, com alturas significativas entre 7 a 9 metros, com alturas máximas a poderem atingir os 15 metros.






A ondulação será inicialmente de W/SW com 3 a 4 metros, mas aquando o pico da mesma já a direcção terá rodado para NW, poupando assim as zonas mais atingidas a semana passada (Algarve e Arrábida). As marés desta vez serão muito curtas, o que atenua possíveis consequências, mas muita atenção aos pontos mais sensíveis da costa ocidental pois a ondulação será enorme. O IPMA irá certamente lançar aviso *vermelho* de norte a sul do país.


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Mar 2018 às 19:43)

Trinity disse:


> Parece tempestade de mar das sérias, IPMA já fala de probabilidade entre 5 a 35% de ondas de 8 metros mas na imagem que puseram ontem parece mais.
> Poderá ser algo do nível de Hercules/2014 ?



É uma ondulação algo extrema, mas o período será bem mais baixo que no caso do Hércules, e com amplitude de maré mais baixa. Logo, duvido muito que seja algo sequer parecido ao Hércules. Esse evento terá um período de retorno por volta dos 50 anos, provavelmente, dificilmente voltaremos a ver algo assim tão cedo.


----------



## martinus (6 Mar 2018 às 20:08)

O Freemeteo volta a carregar forte e feio na chuva para Braga. 250mm. na previsão para os próximos 7 dias, é o máximo que já vi nesse site ou muito perto disso. https://freemeteo.co.uk/weather/bra...gid=2742032&language=english&country=portugal


----------



## jonas (6 Mar 2018 às 22:31)

martinus disse:


> O Freemeteo volta a carregar forte e feio na chuva para Braga. 250mm. na previsão para os próximos 7 dias, é o máximo que já vi nesse site ou muito perto disso. https://freemeteo.co.uk/weather/bra...gid=2742032&language=english&country=portugal


O ECM põe nos próximos 10 dias, 200- 300mm no litoral norte, e em algumas outras partes do pais, 100-200mm mais a sul . No geres põe mais de 300 mm!


----------



## qwerl (6 Mar 2018 às 22:56)

jonas disse:


> O ECM põe nos próximos 10 dias, 200- 300mm no litoral norte, e em algumas outras partes do pais, 100-200mm mais a sul . No geres põe mais de 300 mm!



Se fossem só 300mm


----------



## Marco pires (7 Mar 2018 às 00:55)

eu penso que vai cair bem um pouco por todo o lado, naturalmente mais a norte como é obvio, mas o interior sul não terá tambem grandes razões de queixa, o próximo evento no fim de semana será bem distribuído


----------



## Snifa (7 Mar 2018 às 08:58)

Temporal em perspetiva, isóbaras muito juntas, em especial quanto mais a Norte, não serão de descartar rajadas de 115 a 120 Km/h nesta região no Litoral e em especial nas  terras altas:


----------



## Thomar (7 Mar 2018 às 10:30)

Está a sair a run das 6 do GFS, com uma depressão bem cavada.


----------



## tone (7 Mar 2018 às 18:36)

1.ª quinzena de março parece estar (bem) arrumada. Tendências para a 2.ª?


----------



## joselamego (7 Mar 2018 às 18:37)

tone disse:


> 1.ª quinzena de março parece estar (bem) arrumada. Tendências para a 2.ª?


Continuação de chuva, mas um dia ou outro seco ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## martinus (7 Mar 2018 às 20:45)

O Freemeteo a crashar todos os records na previsão a 7 dias. 311,5 milímetros para Braga. Nunca visto em previsão neste site. https://freemeteo.co.uk/weather/bra...gid=2742032&language=english&country=portugal


----------



## Snifa (7 Mar 2018 às 20:52)

Segundo o GFS 12Z, são mais de 400 mm em algumas zonas do NW  até ao dia 17 






Para o mesmo período, o ECMWF 12z também não está nada meigo


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mar 2018 às 00:02)

Bem, mas a torneira não desliga: 







Quase *20 dias seguidos de chuva* para alguns locais, provavelmente vai ser dos Marços mais chuvosos de sempre e também dos períodos de chuva consecutivos mais prolongados também. Se alguém quisesse saber o que é morar no Reino Unido, já sabe 

Flashback a março de 2013, dos mais chuvosos de sempre:






A água no solo 






E o índice de seca que todos queremos:


----------



## martinus (8 Mar 2018 às 02:40)

Olhando para as previsões, só me vem à memória uma expressão bastante corrente aqui em Braga: — Chove que até mete nojo.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mar 2018 às 19:20)

O regresso do AA continua a ser adiado. Aquilo que aconteceu durante imensos meses com as depressões é o que está neste momento a acontecer com o AA.
Impressionante as quantidades de precipitação que os modelos continuam a prever (até dia 18):
*ECM:*




*GFS:*




*GEM:*




*AUS:*





Agora, enchemos a barriga de chuva!


----------



## Orion (8 Mar 2018 às 21:55)

Gisele?


----------



## -jf- (9 Mar 2018 às 06:25)

Orion disse:


> Gisele?


e pelos vistos muito outras viram ..


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2018 às 19:35)




----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2018 às 11:57)

Apesar de ter inicialmente adiado o retorno do anticiclone, o ECM nos últimos dias tem indicado, e mantido, os dias 17 ou 18 como o regresso a um padrão atmosférico mais 'normal'. Isto não significa o (re)início do calor e seca interminável mas sim o fim de um período meteorológico muito instável associado ao SSW. É muito cedo para especular acerca do que vem a seguir mas é possível que se tenha um anticiclone enfraquecido e, porventura, mais móvel.


Especialmente para o Alentejo a semana que se avizinha deverá ainda ser muito chuvosa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mar 2018 às 16:27)

Depois da Giselle, temos este cenário a 18 de Março, um núcleo fraco sobre Portugal, que depois junta às baixas pressões que se mantém sobre a Europa (gelada com a entrada polar), e com um anticiclone perto da Islândia. 






Traz muita chuva associada:

*-Antes da passagem do núcleo e pós Giselle (+84h.12Z):*






*- Após passagem do núcleo (+162h.12Z):*






Como o local por onde passa o centro do mesmo ainda é incerto, é provável haver discrepâncias entre as próximas saídas do GFS, basta olhar para a anterior, das 6Z:

*- Saída das 6Z, que dava mais chuva para o alto alentejo:*






É uma questão de ir acompanhando o jackpot lol

Depois de dia 20, o padrão parece ser para a união do anticiclone dos Açores, que está bem a sul, com o da Islândia.


----------



## Aspvl (13 Mar 2018 às 17:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Depois da Giselle, temos este cenário a 18 de Março, um núcleo fraco sobre Portugal, que depois junta às baixas pressões que se mantém sobre a Europa (gelada com a entrada polar), e com um anticiclone perto da Islândia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É interessante essa região de altas pressões, normalmente associa-se mais a Islândia ao ciclone (Icelandic Low).
O GFS põe o anticiclone mais para as terras da Grã-Bretanha, mas mantém este «coalescer» dos dois anticiclones.


----------



## tone (13 Mar 2018 às 23:22)

A meio, mas ainda a prometer e muito este mês de março!


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Mar 2018 às 16:21)

Lá está o jackpot:


----------



## Orion (14 Mar 2018 às 16:34)




----------



## Rui Alex (15 Mar 2018 às 11:46)

Aspvl disse:


> É interessante essa região de altas pressões, normalmente associa-se mais a Islândia ao ciclone (Icelandic Low).
> O GFS põe o anticiclone mais para as terras da Grã-Bretanha, mas mantém este «coalescer» dos dois anticiclones.




Se isso acontecer, poderemos esperar o regresso do efeito de barreira contra estas depressões atlânticas?


----------



## Aspvl (16 Mar 2018 às 00:37)

Rui Alex disse:


> Se isso acontecer, poderemos esperar o regresso do efeito de barreira contra estas depressões atlânticas?



Não faço mesmo a menor ideia dos parâmetros que influenciam o posicionamento do anticiclone... Sei que existe um modelo idealizado de “células” (Hadley, Ferrel e Polar) e que os anticiclones estão, para além de nos pólos, normalmente centrados a 30° N ou S. Quanto a possíveis flutuações de latitude, suponho que deve haver algumas explicações, se alguém souber...


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Mar 2018 às 16:17)

De facto, melhoria do tempo a partir de dia 20 com o anticiclone perto de nós, mas... Já se prevê mais uma entrada atlântica para dia 23. *3 dias de descanso* e depois isto:






*Situação sinóptica dia 20 (entrada continental de frio, temperaturas entre 1ºC a 5ºC abaixo da média):*






*Situação sinóptica dia 23 (anticiclone sobre os Açores e vale depressionário sobre o continente):





*
A partir de dia 26 a NAO parece voltar ao positivo.
Não deixa de ser surpreendente como este mês está a ser, quase cópia de 2013, se não pior... Parece que ouviram as nossas preces de falta de água.
Se a NAO regularizar para positivo deve continuar assim para Abril, mas esperemos que tenha umas quedas valentes.


----------



## Tonton (16 Mar 2018 às 19:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> ...
> 
> *Situação sinóptica dia 23 (anticiclone sobre os Açores e crista depressionária sobre o continente):
> ...*


...querias talvez dizer antes "vale depressionário"???


----------



## qwerl (17 Mar 2018 às 17:23)

Para a semana vamos ter a entrada de ar seco e frio transportado por uma corrente de norteste, associado a uma entrada continental que se encontra neste momento presente na europa central, iso -4 no extremo Norte e iso 0 praticamente por todo o país, sendo os dias mais frios Terça e Quarta











Mínimas bastante baixas, até -5ºC no interior Norte, um pouco menos em vales abrigados do vento de leste






Vamos ter geadas, que provavelmente serão negras em alguns locais...não era propriamente o que nós precisava-mos neste momento pois vai comprometer algumas plantações

Durante o próximo fim de semana ainda deveremos ter alguma chuva, mais a norte, mas lá para o final do mês é provável termos alguns dias mais secos e amenos


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2018 às 23:03)

Ponta Delgada, Açores vs Pedras Rubras, Porto






O anticiclone vai estacionar nos Açores, sem data para se ir embora.

A configuração do anticiclone pode, nos próximos 7 ou 8 dias, permitir a chegada ao continente de algumas frentes, em teoria, de fraca intensidade.

O ECM indica uma NAO neutra até perder de vista mas o anticiclone (na zona dos Açores) poderá eventualmente expandir-se para nordeste, na direção da PI.


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Mar 2018 às 12:54)

Orion disse:


> ...O anticiclone vai estacionar nos Açores, sem data para se ir embora...



Não estou a perceber. Então o AA dos Açores não significa tempo seco porque não permite a entrada das tais frentes? Não foi por causa dele que não houve chuva mais cedo?


----------



## Orion (18 Mar 2018 às 16:21)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Não estou a perceber. Então o AA dos Açores não significa tempo seco porque não permite a entrada das tais frentes? Não foi por causa dele que não houve chuva mais cedo?



Depende da configuração.







Em ambas as cartas o anticiclone está centrado nos Açores. Contudo, a 96h estende-se para nordeste, impedindo a chegada de frentes ao continente. Já a 144h não há a crista, permitindo isto a passagem de frentes pela PI.


----------



## Snifa (25 Mar 2018 às 11:40)

Segundo o GFS 6z, valente rega até ao fim do mês, em algumas zonas do NW ultrapassa os 160 mm de acumulado durante a próxima semana:






ECMWF 0z para o mesmo período:


----------

